# The Impossible



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Escher Vibe*

Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
Well to this










A beautifully simple, yet impossible pattern. Look at it long enough and you'll see why the three dimensional world it represents is impossible. Even if you accept that its possible as a pattern in two dimensions ( you have to you're looking at it) then the long slim rods and the triangles are possible to make in wood but the cubes that the rods go into would be a nightmare to cut out, even with a scroll saw.

What we need to do is reduce the pattern into repeatable, manageable pieces. You'll have to trust me on the first stage (have I ever lied to you?)










OK thats gone over to the right of the screen but you can see what I've done. Simply by extending the lines at the ends of the long rods the pattern is now reduced to only rhomboids and triangles. Both possible to cut in wood. All I have to do to maintain the illusion of the sides of the cubes being a single entity is to keep the grain direction consistant and minimise the visibility of the joins by accurate cutting. The thin red rectangle is the area of the pattern I intend to make in wood.

These are the pieces the pattern is reduced to










Materials will be Ebony, Sycamore and Purpleheart. I don't know if you can get your head around this at this stage. I apologise in advance if you can't. I know some of my patterns screw with other LJ's minds. Suffice it to say that Escher's screw with mine. I think that with 82 of the top shapes and 27 triangles (or parts thereof) I will acheive this.

It should become more apparent what is happening :

1. Later when I have cut the wood shapes.
2. If the medication doesn't wear off.

I'll continue to post the pictures of what I'm doing, as I do it and even if you can't get it at the time I'm sure that when (or should I say IF) the pattern starts emerging you'll be able to look back and see where my train of thought was going. All I can say is 'Good Luck', we are both going to need it and trust me. I believe the impossible is possible and I hope to show it to you. If I don't suceed at least I will have had a bloody good try and you can all have a good laugh on me. I suspect that some of you are already thinking 'He's really lost the plot this time'. We shall see…...........


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


yikes. I had to cut one out to believe it would work. It does…


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Wow I can't wait to see a real one.

Get to work!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


What a great project this will be! I often thought of doing the Eschler flying geese in some sort of scroll saw pattern, as it is much easier to cut curves than precision straight lines on the scroll saw. I can't wait to see this progress!

Keep up the medication!!!!

Sheila

PS - How thick is the wood going to be? What are you going to cut it on?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Hey Martyn
I thought the last board you did was complicated. Looking forward to seeing this one.
Thanks for this and the other blogs you've done.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


And I thought I was on strong medication!! I can see it, but it still looks impossible to me.
Good luck, Martyn.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


O.K. Martyn….......... now youv'e gone and lost your marbles!!! completely gone bannanas!!! LOL

I love Escher's work and wish you all the luck in the world. If anyone can do this, you can!
This is a great design….....

Looking forward to seeing the process and the final piece.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Shiela, its going to be a box top pattern approx. 200×130 x 8mm in size. As with the 'Little Bess Challenge' blog I'm using a standard 10" table saw and a disc sander. In addition this time I'll be using my drum sander to precision thickness components.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


If you say so, Martyn… I am complete with faith in you…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Hey Martyn, I found your marbles! They are way over here. Just in case you are looking for them.

Steve


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


I'll have what he's having! WOW!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


this needs a complete how to martyn cant wait to see this one


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Now I understand the "impossible." An optical illusion that demonstrates a structure that can't exist into a structure that does.

I think I need a case of those XXXX beers of Larry's….

Looking forward to this one.

David


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


WHOA!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see this one


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


wow….a few pints from now that will probably look do-able….right now it looks scary.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


From The Matrix 
Martyn: Do not try and bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead… only try to realize the truth. 
Neo: What truth? 
Martyn: There is no spoon. 
Neo: There is no spoon? 
Martyn: Then you'll see, that it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Here's one to think about:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


this looks like to be an impossiple mission to me
are you sure you have taken your medic lately…..lol
I know I´m going down and take a big glass of single malt right now
cheers Martyn

Dennis


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


YES! I was strongly hoping you were going Escher when you called it the impossible!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Yes guys but I've got to be up for work at six tomorrow morning. I have to wait 'til tomorrow night for beer!

Hairy, yes but only more so.

Scott, LMAO. Loved The Matrix.

Steve, they really do roll once they get going, don't they.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Now that is very ingenious… 
In the end it is a matter of reducing all things to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Yikes. Better you than me, martyn.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Martyn, I hate to tell you this buddy, but I do believe your cheese has slipped off your cracker!

I can't wait to see how you pull this one off.


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Escher type patterns and artwork are tricky to the eye just to look at and wrap your head around sometimes….so I can't imagine actually attempting to MAKE one…..but if anyone can pull it off…..it's you : )

*"I believe the impossible is possible and I hope to show it to you"*.....

I believe the same, and can't wait to see this as you progress, Martyn! I'll be keeping an eye on this one for SURE!!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


i thought you would have this finished by now ,

what seems to be the holdup (LOL) ?

wait till you get to cut a board square ,
it is *really* and advanced skill .!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


It occurs to me, this website has gone just plumb cutting-board crazy! After you experts set the bar so high, there will be nowhere left to go with simple cutting boards. Cripe!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


barb ,
there is always the kitchen .
the fancy one don't seem to get used ,
just hung on the wall !


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Ah, well then, if that's the case, maybe I'll still plan on making one. A 'user.'


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


thats it barbs ,
you might start something ,

a board i use for cutting group !


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


How long until your eyes unlock? God, what a headache. Good luck, Martyn.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Hold on the Snakes board is already being used. I prepared dinner on it on Wednesday. I thought thats what you were supposed to do with them. Lets face it nothing lasts forever, just enjoy it while its there. Oh the exception here is David's work. That truly does seem to be lasting.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Barb, sorry to scare you. The pattern is going to be a box top, not a cutting board. Though if someone wants to do that with it more power to their elbow.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


;-) The Fear, Martyn, is in anticipation of being as Fearless as you are and Failing miserably! But you do make things interesting, and I admire how you challenge yourself. Your new pattern will make a wonderful box top, and be a little easier to manage in a smaller size. The cutting boards are beginning to be limitless in creative design and imagination. I love it!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Looking forward to see this become a wooden masterpiece.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Can't wait to see the process. I'll probably learn it from you Martyn and then forget it tomorrow. Curves used to seem difficult, but they seem to be getting easier all the time now.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Stefang, thats the beauty of the written word. You can always learn it again.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Escher Vibe*
> 
> Following on from yesterday's 'Trip to the Wood Shop' let me show you where the Escher vibe has taken me.
> Well to this
> ...


Oh wow! I am gone for two weeks and I miss everything! This is an impressive blog! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Mission Impossible*

I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin










Plan 1 - How many pieces to this jigsaw puzzle










Plan 2 - Dimensions. There are only two to this pattern although you may see three. Seriously I'm not working to ten decimal places. Looks impressive though










'Yes but why such big pieces of wood?' I hear you ask 'The dimensions on plan 2 are tiny'. Well in order to make the size of the pieces as accurate and similar as possible you cut and glue up big slices. Then you cut them into smaller, same size, lengths from this 'blank', later. You'll see, I promise.

Suffice to say at this size (50mm square) I estimate I can comfortably get 25 pieces from each blank. I need 78×42mm pieces of Sycamore and Purpleheart for the rods at the top of the diagram below. That means four x 30mm long pieces of Sycamore and twice as many four and eight mil' slices of Purpleheart.










All this at an angle of 60 degrees. See below










The jig is clamped to the mitre fence, set at 30 degrees. To the left you will see a setable end stop. After cutting off the end of the Sycamore this stop is set to 30mm and five slices cut (one is my ace in the hole, *I always screw one of them up*). The process is then repeated with the Purpleheart with the stop set at 8mm, however this time I cut ten slices. I realise five of these only need to be 4mm long. I'll resize that end of the blank, when its completed, to reflect this. Each blank will look like this, when glued up










Note the grain directions of the Purpleheart. For the individual parts of the big cube sides (as they appear in 3D) to make passable images of faces this is how it needs to be.

I'll glue up five in a row, comme ca










with no glue between the two adjacent purpleheart pieces to keep five seperate blanks,but first I need to go and make a clamping jig for that and precision sand the thickness of the sycamore on the drum sander. I couldn't have attempted this project without it or my glue-up experience with the Snakes cutting board.l

Are you with me so far? There will be questions at the end!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Sorry for the partial posting, finger trouble. Its ready now!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


heeehee I love your commentary style


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Definitely ambitious Martyn, but if you pull this off, you'll have a masterpiece that'll be the envy of many a LumberJock!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


I'm with you. Whether you want me or not.

6.9282032000 and counting.

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


To you, Steve, 6.93 if I can achieve the second decimal place. If not 6.9mm. Don't get peevie on me though or I'll get my ********************ty stick (not shown in the pics) out to beat you with. lol


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


(Staying quiet in the back) Don't want no ********************ty stick.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Mmmmm hmmmmm!!
As an experienced plumber, I know to keep my mouth shut when someone is waving a ********************ty stick.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Worked on me when I was a kid. The threat not* actual *beating. Perhaps it should have stayed. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


I´m a lazy backrow student thats shout all the stupid comments
but if you have a ********************ty stick
I leive the classroom and put up a camera instead I think that wuold be safer for me
now I will watch you from my comfortable sofa enjoying a single malt
while I wait excided to see your next instaltment proffesor

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


I'm thrilled and amazed again keep on.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Dennis. Ever the sensible man. I wish I could enjoy a single malt with you. Have one for me. You deserve it after sitting through that lecture.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


You lost me at the blog title Martyn, but please continue. If I eventually want one I will simply order it from you, assuming of course that they have a woodworking shop in whatever mental health institution you will be residing in at the time.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Mike, LMAO


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


The thing I like about this place is that you can do your own thing, however low or highbrow, and nobody digs at you, its really relaxed but you can have fun joshing about at the same time. Its brilliant!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Keep it coming Professor 3Spd.
These are little pieces already. To think you still have a couple of more milling operations to do on each of these is unnerving. Be safe my friend.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


I can do small. Remember 'Little Bess'. Oh and its at least two, if not three or four.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


I too am in the peanut gallery… hooting and roaring… lol… God loves Dr Spooner… lol


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Funny you should mention that, thats what used to go on in the Globe theatre in Shakespears day.

Glaze your arses to the queer old deen! As the dear doctor would say.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Ah the old ********************ty stick i remember it well LOL…......boss you doing great


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Waiting with baited breath….............. ready for the next installment professor, and what a fine professor you make !


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Could you repeat that please???


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


nuts to you too buddy .

you do make an excellent teacher ,
perhaps i can come sweep the floor sometime ?

i'd love to see you in action .

i may not clean to well ,
but i can look with the best of them !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


David, its easy to teach the ones with a similarly warped mind to mine. Its the others I'm worried about, you know the normal ones that don't realise this *is* an asylum.

I'll do you a deal. You can sweep up at my shop if I can sweep up at your's. I'd love to see a real master in action.

Regarding seeing me in action in the shop. I have toyed with the idea of a video but I'm not sure the world is ready for it. I suppose I could slap a 'parental warning' for bad language on it. It would probably need subtitles for those who can't understand people who sound like Mick Jagger (no I don't do the moves, just the voice). Really I'm a bit shy and I'd probably bore the ass off people.

On a serious note. This blog may take longer than normal to complete. Precision takes time and I haven't been on the Patience 101 course yet. Or as Scotty in the original Star Trek would say' You canna' change the laws of physics'. Well maybe. Lets see, once I get the synchrotron hooked up to the drum sander, there that should do it….....


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


It's quite crowded here in the back of the classroom! I think we are all afraid if we are up too close in the front you will ask us a question. I know I am. I'll just watch from behind barbs and maryann. It is fascinating and wonderful to see it unfolding!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Apparently the principal has warned me that using the'********************ty Stick' is against health and safety policy. So you lot at the back can come forward. Autumn is getting lonely in the front row.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Get the Frivolity back to the Drive-in where it belongs..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Looks like "Cubic space division". I like Escher's work a lot, so I'll be watching this little activity unfold, for sure. I made a wire frame version of "Moebius band II" (ants on a moebius strip) in the '70s, but gave it away because my wife hated it. maybe I'll make one out of wood this time.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


All right; if I'm not getting hit with a stick, I have to ask (and how many others are thinking this too?) For the life of me, I cannot see where that design is made up of only two shapes, unless you mean two shapes that are truncated for different positions, becoming multiple geometric shapes?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Barb










If you take the top shape (white with two purple ends) and mirror it along the top edge then the white parts of these two pieces make the rod and the purple parts make the cube at the rod's ends when arranged as in the design below. The large black triangle fills in between the cube/rob pattern.










I hope this explains things. If not please be patient all will become apparent later in the blog


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Ah! Thank you. It is mind-boggling without the red border line in it.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Hey, I never said I was at the back… just smart enough to keep my mouth shut when the ********************ty stick is flying.

I would be anxious to get a front row seat to your insanity… er… genius. You inspire me to try out some of my nutty ideas.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


the ones that don't get it ,

or care to learn ,

are the attendants in the white coats ,

they already know everything (LOL) ?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Count me in as a fly on the wall doing the observing with great interest! I have not made a cutting board except once out of hard maple in (I think) 8th grade shop class in the shape of a pig where the curly tail has a hole in the middle of the curl to hang it up. All these cutting boards have got my interest up and I have a vague format that is beginning to come to light but now I have to work out a plan of attack on this weird layout. (no straight lines except the edge) I have not seen anything resembling what is running through my head on this LJ site. Hope I will eventually be successful.

I love all this bantering going on and have never experienced this on any other sites. If this stays the way it is, I'm a fan for life!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Erwin, Always worth trying something just outside your comfort zone, although I'd try a few of the regular patterns first. Just to get your hand in.

Stick with us chum. You'll be pleased you did.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Mission Impossible*
> 
> I've accepted the mission and the secretary has already dissavowed all knowledge of me (for all you MI fans).
> Armed with my plans and two sticks of wood (one Sycamore, 50mm square. One Purpleheart, slightly bigger) I enter the arena of 'The Impossible'. I feel someone is watching me. Is it the ghost of the great M.C.Escher or has the medication worn off already? No its you lot. Quiet at the back. ThreeSpeed, the mad professor is about to start. Here is where we begin
> ...


Well, I don't have an internet connection at my home. It would have been nice to have seen some of these hints to carry into my glue up.
I had little pieces everywhere.
Patients. What is that.

Blog on, I will be a quiet student now.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*MI-2*

Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture










This is how I found the workbench this morning. I could have sworn (and I do, a lot) that I had cut five 30mm pieces of Sycamore and theres only four there. In devon we have a special brand of pixie, called the f**kup pixie. They had obviously been in, overnight. No matter I cut another piece. Then did some thicknessing on these and the end pieces on the drum and guess what? Just for you, Steve










exactly the right thickness to 2 decimal places. Never mind the glue line will mess that up.

Made up a jig for the glue-up out of an old zero clearance jig and some dowels










and proceeded to glue up










and yes things still slid around. Next time I'll do it properly. Finish all the pieces to the same dimensions (purpleheart included) and make a tunnel type jig so that the only possible movement is where I want it to be. Live and learn. Thats as far as I got. I've got awful stomach cramps and I need a lie down. Too much beer last night? Who knows, there are, as ever, bugs about.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Maybe the only thing missing is the ********************ty stick for the f**kup pixie.

Hope you feel better soon Martyn. I know a number of LJs that would be happy to send you Seltzers or whatever else you might need to continue your post 

David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


did you count from the first end cut ?

it's zero , not 1.

but pixies and beer are a good excuse ,

and swearing seems to be a universal language .

chill , it can't hurt .


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


You are driving me mad with all these angles Martyn!! And just when I was thinking what a smart glue jig, you say it didn't work so well. I am also left wondering what happened to those missing pieces. I guess the geometric pressure is getting to me. I hope your belly ache is not an allergic reaction to some of the wood you are using. Speedy recovery.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


I am humbled by your precision. I will take that stick to myself if I ever talk in class again.

I just came from the shop and have a tip for you. Don't leave the dust collector on when you are changing blades on the table saw and happen to drop the arbor nut. It took me an hour to find it. Yuck.

(I hope your release agent works on the reference plate)

Steve


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Since you believe in this certain type of pixie, we could say you are pixilated with the old english definition of the word which is "One who is apt to play with pixies upon the lawn in the morning"

I look forward to seeing your progress on this project martyn.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


I new it I just new it
there is always some questions ,there is impossiple to answer
flying around from those proffessores
he give us a picture with five pieces in and said there is unly four
I new it I just new it from the moment I joined the course

Dennis


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Well professor, this is certainly the most interesting and enjoyable class I have taken. Enjoyable so long as I stay away from the stick, that is.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Hit me Hit me Hit me with your rhythm stick.. Hit me slowly hit me quick…
I am surely watching your every move..
Lary


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Making the impossible possible… all in a day's work for our stalwart Professor!!
Hope you get to feeling better, Martyn…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Hi guys. After an afternoon of it Sue took me to the local hospital. Painkillers administered, tests done, thought to be renal Cholic. Closest a man can come to experiencing birth pains according to the doc. All quiet now. Should be gone in a day or two.

Back to the important stuff, tomorrow. Its late here and I should get some sleep, tonight..


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Yikes! Take care of you. Tell Sue I that I want her to take charge.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


do you think that has anything to do ,
with shaving your legs .
any favorite names yet ( LOL) ? .

seriously , get well . we don't know very much yet ,
another day won't hurt .


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better soon. Take care of yourself and get better soon.

Sheila


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Martyn you been to the VETS again you know you dont have Hospitals in the west country LOL….....


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


I hope you recover quickly. We need our professor.
I got so intrigued with this on the first installment, I cut some out of paper and taped it together just to see how it worked, then took a picture with my phone.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Thanks, JM. Its good to see I haven't lost all my marbles, it works.

Pommy, you can say what you like about the NHS (National Health System) its there when you need it.

Thank you all for your concern. Not bad at the moment, mostly just feel wiped out. I'll take the day off. Work tomorrow, ho hum.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


David, I thought of just adding an 'a' to the name but Martina sounds far too East European and I don't play tennis, lol. Anyway everything is on hold for today. Strange I don't even feel fidgety.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself. Or better yet, let Sue take good care of you and enjoy your drugs. I have been hospitalized for similar difficulties.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Martyn,
Chill out, go see a cricket match, have a nice cup of Rosie Lee and a cream tea. mmmmmmmm
That should refresh you and act as a deterrent to those bloody Devon Pixies, also watch out for their Cornish buddies.
Great series Martyn, we are sitting on the edge of our seats.


----------



## Mars72 (Jun 30, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this blog. I have put your shapes together in photoshop. I get it so far. Not sure what you are doing with the glue-up. Looking forward to the resolution. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Thanks for the challenge Martin.
I put my chop saw to work this weekend and will post my result.
Not to the precision of yours but is pretty neat.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Martyn - I think you started an epidemic! Nice work Lumberdustjohn! I just saw your project!

 Sheila


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better today, Martyn. I think the pixies made off made off with your sycamore because your bench is entirely too neat. They never bother me!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


Good tip, Mary Anne. Feeling good enough for work today but now a little drained. Will my enthusiasm overcome this???


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


I changed my post and Asked Martin to remove it.
Don't want anyone looking on someone else's paper in the back of the classroom.

I will try to be a better student.
Teach on…
Thanks


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


With a class this size, I'm sure we can get a cheering section going to fire you up.

Give me an "M"!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


"M" 
and an "A" !


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *MI-2*
> 
> Hello back again. I really don't like glue-ups with pieces that have angles other than 90°. Strange really considering I make boxes with mitred joints. No matter, first question. Who can spot something missing from this picture
> 
> ...


I'll add the "R"!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*

Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.










Now I'd pre thicknessed both the Sycamore and the purpleheart on the side which will be triangle shaped before gluing up so all I have to do now is thickness the other side, to 4mm. I do this by trimming the end off in the table saw then precision sanding it to size. The overall length of the rod piece is 42mm (8mm Purpleheart, 30mm Sycamore and 4mm Purpleheart). This is an opposing corner to corner measurement and as the blank is a rhomboid (lozenge, call it what you want) cut at 60° If I now thickness the blank to 36.37mm (42 x sin 60°) the thin side should be correct. Like so










I tidied up the sticky out edges of the purpleheart and then cut the blanks into slices, so










and so










of which I'll use the 20 best to cut up in the other direction and shape to produce 78 of these










Which when mirrored produce 42 of these (are you watching Barbs?)










I shaped the triangle end on the disc sander before I cut the new slice up into 5 pieces. This was a trial and so I didn't use one of the good ones hence a few ends fell off but I think you can start to see how the pattern will be made up and how all the grain directions match (important that as I said before, to maintain the illusion of cube faces, if my cutting is up to scratch)










Lots of work shaping and slicing to do now so it may be a while till the next part. Please bear with me. As I said if it don't work you can all have a bloody good laugh. I know the final glue-up will be comical, fo me that is.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Triangles and parallelograms and tesselations, oh my!

Nice work!

Meddle (from which OOTDIGTCYILP is the opening track), in my opinion, the best Pink Floyd album.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Sweet. That will be a good glue up. Yikes.

Trig:
Oscar Had A Hairy Old A** = SCT
That little saying has saved me several times.

Love your work. You are so gal dang precise.

Your student,
Steve


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


I will trust you on the Trig Martyn. I am a bit of an oxymoron in the math area because I love geometrical shapes but did not push myself enough in school to take on the advanced math classes. I do see where each piece of the puzzle is composed of 2 1/2 Rhomboids. Trying to imagine lining everything up so that the grain patterns match hurts my brain only a little less than reading Stephen Hawking's A Brief History of Time. 

David


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Yes, I stood up in the back row to look over everyone's head to see clearly.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Steve, for this one I feel you need to be, precise that is. Its a real b*gger as my old maths teacher would say.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


David. I never finished reading A Brief History of Time, did the black hole do it?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


I got to chapter five and when I started reading about spin 1/2 particles where the object has to rotate in 2 full 360 degree rotations in order to appear in the same state, I had to lay down and could not pick up the book again. Your latest project made me think of those particles and I had this brief picture of you creating a spin 1/2 particle cutting board  It gave me a chuckle.

David


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


sorry but the way you lay the pattern in the last picture
it seems to me the triangles is little too big, or you just lost me
I thought I got when I saw jm82435 comment with picture
in the last blog , but now ????
well I gess it will solve itself further down the road
great toturial as ususal from you Dr. # speed

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


WOW, for a complicated looking board you use only a few pieces aligning all the grains in their proper order and lots of patience, time, precision and glue! I am IMPRESSED and still watching and following.

I'm still working on that plan in my mind and have partially transferred it to paper and have to work the kinks out. I still have to select what woods I'm going to use that will compliment and clash with each other. My choices so far: purple heart, maple, walnut? I'm thinking that one might not be hard enough?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Looking great Martyn! Look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


An outstanding blog as usual very well done Martyn


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Martyn,

"I'm going to cut you into little pieces", isn't that from "One of These Days" the opening track from Pink Floyd's 1971 album Meddle? Glad to know a fellow Floyd Fan! LOL!

AWESOME blog!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Yes, Cozmo, it is. I saw them live in London, in 1973, doing this set.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Deleted


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Nice Meddle reference. I saw them around '95. I believe the did play "One of These Days". It was the first time in many years that they played Dark Side of the Moon in it's entirety. The best concert I've ever been to.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Erwin

I publically apologise. I got the wrong end of the stick. I'm oversensitive at the moment. Sorry


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Looking great, Martyn. I am fascinated by the details and process involved in this. 
I was too busy going to concerts to take Trig, so I'll definitely trust that part to you.


----------



## Mars72 (Jun 30, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Wow! This is really fascinating. Thank you for sharing. I showed the blog to my 76 year old father. He gave me the same look I am giving you right now. Something like, I'm just going to have to trust you.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Martyn, You are a glutton for punishment!

Looking good though--and very informative.

Thanks,
Kent


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


I just caaaaaaaaaaaaaaan't wait !!!!!!!!!!!! 
This is going to be fantastic Martyn, I love the "preciseness" ( is that a word ) of your cuts and glue ups !

I'll be watching until the end…....... ( I'm right behind Barb )..... taking notes !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


i read two of Stephen Hawking's books ,
and i have to say , i only agree with half of what he said ,

the questions !
the rest of his books are just to far beyond me .

lozenges is good ,
i forget the names too ,
great blog , martin .

can i go to the bathroom , sir ?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


This is the first chance I've had to comment on this today. I am watching with fascination from the back row next to barb… It looks great so far and I am really enjoying the tutorial. Can't wait to see what comes next! Glad you are on the mend, Martyn! 

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Martyn, I was not offended, in light of what happened before it is very understandable and I guess my comment was not clear enough to leave no doubts about what I was saying. I too apologize and accept yours although it is not needed nor necessary but very gracious of you.

Erwin


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Watch it with that axe, Eugene! This household has everything Pink Floyd ever made, I think. One of my sons has the "Album Backs" poster on the wall in his room. Nice wood for the frame… 

I'm sitting in the front row, so please don't spray when you talk, like one of my English (subject) profs did in uni. I dig Escher's stuff. I have big coffee table books with nice pictures, suitable for framing.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Martyn, My first concert was Dark Side of the Moon in 1976.

...Many Species of small furry animals, gathered in a cave, groovin with a pick!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Hmm feel a Floyd theme coming on.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


I love 'um! Still love 'um! I think I will play The Wall while cutting today. That will make me hummmmm!

Sheila


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


You guessed correctly, Sir!

So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground. 
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


You say the hill's too steep to climb,
Chiding!
You say you'd like to see me try,
Climbing!
You pick the place and I'll choose the time
And I'll climb
The hill in my own way
just wait a while, for the right day
And as I rise above the treeline and the clouds
I look down hear the sound of the things you said today
Fearlessly the idiot faced the crowd, smiling
Merciless, the magistrate turns 'round, frowning
and who's the fool who wears the crown
Go down in your own way
And everyday is the right day
And as you rise above the fearlines in his frown
You look down
Hear the sound of the faces in the crowd

Now I have to go and do some woodwork or this thing will never get finished


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Martyn,

Fearless is one of my favorite songs to play on the guitar. Tune to an open G chord and it's all straight barres with the bonus of major-chord harmonics. And what great lyrics!

I really love early PF. My other favorite PF song to play is Syd Barrett's classic Astromony Domine.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Great work Martyn and well blogged. It's taking shape now. You will have something really unique when it's finished. It's very generous of you to show everyone else how to make it too. Too bad the better breweries don't do the same.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


I have complete confidence in you, the design, and the glue-up. 
I am still just a little freaked out that you cut such tiny pieces on a table saw… Looking forward to seeing it all together.


----------



## namenick (Jun 20, 2014)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Martyn,

Thanks for sending me the link to your tutorial. I'm going to attempt an end-grain cutting board from your inspiration. What is the thickness of your three piece blank in pictures 3,4,and 5 above. I'll attempt to make a long blank with the purple heart attached and then crosscut the pieces for my board. I'll send you a picture as I go.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *One of these days (I'm going to cut you into little pieces)*
> 
> Not a threat. A lyric from an early Pink Floyd album. But I am going to do it, to the blanks. There's some trig. in this part of the blog. If you don't know Trigonometry youll just have to trust me. First this is what came out of the glue-up.
> 
> ...


Pete, the sizes are all there in the text. Like most of the world I work using the metric system. If you want to know what any of the mm (millimetre) measurements are in imperial just divide by 25.4 for inches.

ps there's a calculator on the device you are using to read this message.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Fearless*

Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..

First I sanded all the slices to 6.93mm










then I glued them together (superglue, most precise and quickest)










Then I shaped the triagle ends on the disc sander










The I fulfilled my promise of yesterday and chopped them into little pieces










Back to the tablesaw with some ebony and my 60° jig I cut some triangles










So now I have all the jigsaw pieces










and so a quick tryout. The edges aren't cleaned up yet so I'm not overly worried about the fit at this stage. This basically is what it will look like.










Just one small section to tantalise. The grain direction works. The sizes are right. All that remains is clean up of the pieces and glue up.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Fearless is a great title. What an intense design. Thanks for keeping up with the post.

David


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


That is amazingly wacko. You appear to be over the hill.
But Yikes, the clean up and glue up. I wonder why they are both 'up' ?

Steve


----------



## wstokes (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Eagerly awaiting part 6!  By the way, ebony was a great choice. It really lets the foreground "pop" if you know what I mean. I suspect design will really work well in the end…


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


This is going to be incredibly eye-popping! My favorite project of yours is still the kaleidoscope boxes, but I think this one is going to be a contender.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Fantastic Martyn, love it already…........

Edjumacate me if you would please: You said you used "super glue" to glue these small pieces together.
I am assuming you are referring to "CA" glue, if so, is it thin or thick? 
You are going to use this as a boxtop: is this kind of glue strong enough? will there be a backing at all on this?

Sorry for all the


> ?


 but I have thought of using CA glue for some small pieces, but didn't know if it would be strong enough…....

What are your thoughts…...


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Looks like you are approaching the home stretch. It is looking great.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Gene

The superglue mentioned is a thick (high viscosity) type.

The pattern is intended to be used as a box top and there may be a backing to it so the physical strength of the superglue joint would not be an issue.

If I glue-up the pattern from these pieces with PVA this would also not be an issue as the the superlue joint would be surrounded by PVA joints, significantly stronger.

I welcome questions so this is not a problem either.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Martyn, I would have never believed it unless I had seen it with my own eyes! Only you could pull this off! UNBELIEVEABLE! You are THE master!!


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Wow man. And you figure out how to do it with so few piece types. I can't wait to see this finished. I get confused just trying to think about it. Great job.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Sure, it looks easy when YOU do it!


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


That's awesome…I wonder if piping in some Pink Floyd into my workshop will help me improve my skills.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


This is beautiful! Thanks for continuing.

Erwin


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


I hope you get this project done before you get to "Echoes". 23 minutes? That will really slow down your production rate!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Stop press! Still no clean-up of the pieces or glue but I have enough pieces for *250*mm x 130mm. This is a dry run!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Your creative imagination goes a long way.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


My high school math teacher told us that we would use geometry and trig some day. I wish I would have listened to her. That looks fantastic!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Wow. That Looks Great! Ain't ya' proud?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Barbs, just relieved at the moment. I'll be proud when its finished. Something about chickens hatching springs to mind.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


wow you da man Martyn that looks very special


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


waaaaaow Martyn you crazy proffesor 
I realy don´t have the pation to sit still and wait to
see this peice nice and clean all dress up for the exebetion
it´s going to be a real showstoper as far as I can see ….....(realy can only see to my nose tip said my daughter)
It´s realy allready make fun with the eyes….......brrr..scary

Take care my freind
Dennis


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Wow-You make the rest of us look bad------but thanks anyway

Great looking work


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


sweet martyn ,

i like your 'inside' thinking ,
right to the point .

you go , dude !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Wow that's fantastic I'm almost in awe of your talent but mostly amazed LOL
I wish I had the talent you and David and Larry and others have for making great designs and being able to make them a reality
wonderful work Martyn


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Martyn. This is truly awesome and the installments are like waiting to find out who shot JR.
A most impressive usage of "the little grey cells".
I'm sure you must be using a lot of Pixie dust or best bitter for this outstanding "magic".
Cheers.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Martyn, This is fine. It should be one row wider to help the illusion to it's full potential. Just my opinion. Well all that's left is putting it together, no pressure.

The path you tread is narrow 
And the drop is shear and very high 
The ravens all are watching 
From a vantage point nearby 
Apprehension creeping 
Like a tube-train up your spine 
Will the tightrope reach the end 
Will the final couplet rhyme

Cymbaline - The Pink Floyd


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


All in a day's work for our Professor…
That's going to be Scary good when the finish hits it… People will only be able to take brief glimpses at it or else suffer crossed eyes and vertigo… :0


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Really an incredible job, Martyn. All kidding aside it is just beautiful! You are truly an inspiration to many. Thanks so much for the great documentation of the process. Looking forward to the next step.

Sheila


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Martyn, this is awesome, but I do have one question

Who will be getting the psychiatrist bills when this drives you bonkers?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


You say the hill's too steep to cli-i-imb?

Cli-i-i-mbing…<riff>

You've climbed this hill in your own way.

Now, mind you, I would have posted this when I was done, (after tossing a fair bit of the culls) since I would have boogered up a bunch of the pieces. I have to hand it to you, Martyn, this is quite awesome.

Now, my books don't show it- was this a woodcut or a print by Escher? Either way,you are doing an absolutely amazing job of it. A tip of the hat!


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


It's amazing how this pattern has a 3D effect when you stare at it. Wow Martyn.


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Martyn you are a genius.
You have really nice blogs.
The king of genius projects

Thanks!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Flabbergasting work Martyn. This will be an epic work when finished and an inspiration to those of us who are trigonometry challenged.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Scott, I tend to agree with you it needs another row. So I came up with this. It will be easier to glue-up as well.










I might have enough pieces to make it slightly larger as well. Must go and play.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Escuse my humble surgesstion
blow everybody away with a huge 35 X50 cm cuttingboard
and let mr. Vibe lieve again

that woooood realy be impressive

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Martyn,
I've been following this from the first, but I gotta say, "Please hurry. You have no idea what this is doing to my optic lobes." lol I think I'm going cross-eyed. lol 
Seriously, not only have you inspired all of us, but you have me taking a refresher course in trig and geometry.
Can't hardly wait for the finished product. You have us jumping up and down like a little boy locked out of the bathroom. Rand


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Denis, not so 'impossible' as it sounds. I've found an intermediate stage to the pattern which would seem to make this acheiveable. Keep an eye out.

Anyway today's progress includes the hexagonal pattern, above. I've also cleaned up all the pieces. Next stage is make a gluing jig and go for it. Thats for tomorrow, my brain hurts.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Hello Martyn
I didn´t know who vibe was until I saw the last two pictures
then I remember the pattern from a picture I have see
years ago
I don´t remember if it has anything to do with the single patterns size
but I remember the picture as huuuuuuge and very impressive
in it´s way of comunicate the feeling/eyedisturbing out to the weiwer

Dennis


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


The Illusion is more effective that way. Not sure it would be easier to glue that way…..

PS. I'll be watching Roger Waters rebuild the Wall at Madison Square Garden in NYC October 5th!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


You sneaked in more progress on this blog when I wasn't looking! Not only is the design amazing, but that you can make it with such tiny pieces. That adds to the incredible amount of precision this design requires. I love it!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Scott, you lucky guy. Hope they televise it. I hear the stage show has improved since I saw it in London, in the early 80's!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Would that be the Earl's Court Show by any chance? You lucky guy.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


'Fraid so.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Fearless*
> 
> Today I sanded, I sliced, I diced and I shaped. I was not at home to Mr. Cockup. Today I'm fierce and to the strains of 'Fearless' off, Pink Floyd's Meddle off I went. All this took just two hours..
> 
> ...


Stevie Wonder was there, that night. I saw him but he didn't see me!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Its high time, Cymbaline*

You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.










These are the players in this little drama. Left, the pattern held tightly in a six sided frame (more of which in a moment.Top left, vertically grain orientated (relative to the Ebony grain direction in the pattern) 1.5mm Birch aeroply. Top right, horizontally grain orientated 1.5mm Birch aeroply. Bottom left 6mm MDF backing board. Bottom right, 6mm MDF top board, slightly smaller than the pattern being clamped.

The pattern frame










consists of six pieces all slightly shorter than the side length of the pattern. Each with a slot at the rear to accept a long string, used to pull them and therefore the pattern evenly together. Tied off when tightened.

Clamped










withe twelve clamps. In order from bottom to top. Backing board, horizontal aeroply (top glued), vertical aeroply (top glued), pattern in frame, top board (holding the pattern pieces flat). Its in there with the glue setting as I blog. Oh and yes I'm aware that I will have to cut the pattern frame off afterwards. Will it work? Should do, don't know. Its the first time I've done it like this. We'll see.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


It really looks cool. (I can hear the drum roll in the background!) You've got our full attention, Martyn . . . I am sure waiting for the glue to dry is much like watching the pot of water come to a boil in instances like this. The anticipation is thrilling!

I can't wait to see the unveiling! Something I am so looking forward to! Great job!

Sheila


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Great clamping technique along with a out of this world great board.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Looking great Martyn. Now that it's almost finished, I'm beginning to wonder what you will be coming up with next. Especially since you have now set the bar so high. A challenging thought, huh?


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


HA! You did it! WOW


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Looooooooooooookin good ! Love your techniques and this is going to be one beautiful box.

Of course, you are going to use the same pattern for the box sides and bottom….. right !!?? LOL

Can't wait for the conclusion to this fine drama.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Never seen THAT before. I have seen the string technique, but not used with a sandwich. I trust you Man.

Those clamps sure look purty.

Your Student,
Steve


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Great series!

Thanks for taking the time to share.
Kent


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Here it is trimmed. Rough sanded with 150 grit nd sealed. A little gappy in places but it proves a point. Sometimes the impossible is acheivable.










Thats it for this blog. The pattern will probably be incorporated in a box in the near future. I'll post that when its complete. The box making stuff is going to be nothing new. Hope you enjoyed this. Go on have a play. You must be able to do it tighter than this or different. You choose.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Impossible!  Your creativity is boundless.
If I had that sitting in my house, I would probably get even less done than I do now. It is fantastic to stare at in pictures… I can only imagine to hold it in my hands.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


interressting mix of tecnic # Speed
it´s deffently a classroom we have to follow closely 
or ells…....wooood be difficult to read up before excamination

thank´s once more Martyn to have used your valueble time 
to knock some wisdom in to empty heads

Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Wow! Martyn, I think you need a holiday at the beach to clear your head after this. Awesome! Rand


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Martyn, That is absolutely AMAZING! I am in awe! As I stated before,..."You are THE MASTER!"


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Wow, that has some depth to it.
Nice!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Great Series, Martyn!!
My hat is off to you, Sir!! (because I'm still scratching my head in wonder!!)


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Martyn, You exceeded my expectations by far. Superb work and I thank you for doing this blog and showing us how the Master Works.

Everyone all together now: 3 cheers for Martyn!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Martyn, your work is absolutely astounding!


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
It's marvellous what you make.
I injoyed every step.

Thanks


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Great work! And I love the obscure Pink Floyd reference.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


I am impressed by twelve matching clamps….. as well as the final product


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


I would like to thank you all for your patience, I do 'go off on one' occaisionally, assuming other people will follow what I'm up to. I'd also like to thank you for your encouragement and your praise. I'm glad to have entertained and informed. You are a great audience, LJ's.

I love being here. Best thing I've ever done, joining up.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Great job Martyn! I could stare at it for hours. I think I'll leave this to the experts. Besides, I'm not properly licensed, bonded or insured.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


It is really amazing, Martyn! You are a true artist! 

Sheila


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Great blog Martyn!
Learned more than one thing through this process.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely over the top! MC Escher must be spinning in his grave that he didn't have the tools (and skillz!) you have available in his era. Folks, if you aren't familiar with Escher's work, and you liked this, note that he did it on a flat piece of paper! Getting that stuff to all line up in three-dee is impressive. Martyn, I want to make one. I hope you don't mind. I don't think I'll do as well, so it'll be locally, not internationally appreciated…< wanders off muttering, man! that's cool!>


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Go ahead.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Now what are you going to do next to top this?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Just wait and see.

I'm going to do some easier stuff in the near future (to give me and you a rest) but I've still got something up my sleeve.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


wow martin ,

arm inlays ,

i've known bikers that have them ,

cool !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


Either that or a fully functional wooden computer.

Having problems with gluing up REALLY tiny pieces though! Did you know that under a microscope Titebond II is really a lot of yellow microbes with thousands of tiny hands, I bet Steve could show us that in 3D. lol

Hold on I think I've got it










there, thats it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


sorry proffessor the chinies has a more complecated…......you can´t win them all


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Its high time, Cymbaline*
> 
> You are not going to believe how simple this glue-up is going to be. Some of you will not believe it will work. Others, possibly some of the cutting board purists, will say I'm cheating. Frankly Scarlet I don't give a damn (name that movie). This is a box top and all its joints don't have to be impervious to water, like a cutting board. I will flood the top of the pattern with a clear epoxy finish ultimately, anyhow.
> 
> ...


lol


----------

